# Windows server 2008 beeping noise help!



## irongeek2012 (Sep 30, 2013)

We have a Windows server running Windows 2003 in our local office. Problem is  the system keeps "BEEPING" loud noise from the actual system ,.,,  i informed them to check the battery backup supply? They bought a new one and it's still "beeping" any ideas of what it could it be?  I informed them to check the event logs and look for monitoring software?  All help, is greatly appreciated


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 30, 2013)

Can you record it and upload it somewhere so we can hear it?  Is it the bios beeping to let them know something is wrong when its trying to bootup?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Sep 30, 2013)

My first thought is it is an over-temp alarm.
I'd check the CPU temp.
All of my servers beep when running too hot.
If it is temp issues check the fans and blow out dust bunnies.


----------



## irongeek2012 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for the fast replies.  I rebooted the system and once it got to the login prompt, it started the beeping thing....  I checked the CPU in Task Manager I checked internal fan temperatures in the BIOS everything was good.  The office manager even replaced the battery backup supply.   After I did a little information gathering  I went to my computer, down to properties, went into device manager, click view then i select show hidden devices in there was "BEEP"  I disabled "BEEP"  applied the settings, rebooted the server and it fixed the issue. Thanks again for the fast replies.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 1, 2013)

You may have simply hidden the problem rather than fixed it.  I very much doubt there is a 'beep' function that doesn't signify an issue.

In my view its probably an alarm to signfy a RAID array is about to go south, or memory leakage meaning you are about to run out of system ram.

I wouldn't stop your investigation there - review the event viewer.


----------



## irongeek2012 (Oct 1, 2013)

I checked the event viewer there were no red X or any errors showing any signs of problems. 



> I very much doubt there is a 'beep' function that doesn't signify an issue.



 I did this to Disable that annoying system beep once and for all
by glasfot 10-17-2011 00:34

You can also try the steps below..

The steps are;

1. Right-click on My Computer
2. On the Hardware tab, click on [Device Manager]
3. On the “View” menu, select “Show hidden devices”
4. Under “Non-Plug and Play Drivers”, right-click “Beep”
5. Click “Disable”
6. Answer [Yes] when asked if you really want to disable it
7. Answer [No] when asked if you want to reboot
8. Right-click “Beep” again.
9. Click “Properties”
10. On the “Driver” tab, set the Startup type to Disabled
11. Click [Stop]
12. Click [OK]
13. Answer [No] when asked if you want to reboot*


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 1, 2013)

You're missing the point.  Its an alarm meaning that something is not right.  Just because you disabled its ability to 'alarm' doesn't meant he issue is fixed.

Its equivalent to removing the fuel-low light in your car and thinking your car will continue to drive for another 300km.


----------



## irongeek2012 (Oct 1, 2013)

> You're missing the point. Its an alarm meaning that something is not right. Just because you disabled its ability to 'alarm' doesn't meant he issue is fixed.
> 
> Its equivalent to removing the fuel-low light in your car and thinking your car will continue to drive for another 300km.
> __________________



  I understand exactly what you're saying  Okedokey.  However, as stated before I checked all other precautions before doing this.  I checked the HDD, Checked memory, checked CPU, FAN, check temperatures in the BIOS.  Also, checked server software settings, battery backup supplies etc... checked firewall logs as of now... everything is running great right now no problems. All users in both offices are able to get online, access files from systems in different cities so everything is good.    The noise would only start at the prompt (where you have to press ctrl + alt + del then you can enter your user information but that is were the beeping would start.  Not during startup, not during POST etc... only login prompt then it starts...

  I'm curious, what would you guys charge for a service charge for doing this?  The office manager said they called Geek Squad but they were no help and she said she even paid them prior to this like a contract or something (I'm not sure)   This company gives me a lot of work and it took me 15 minutes tops so I charged them $50.00   too cheap or would u charge MORE?  Thanks, Mike


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 2, 2013)

$100 would be my minumum.  By the time you get there, pay overheads, tax etc, its an hour and you would need $100.  Its not about what its worth, its about the value proposition, and in this case, the competition couldn't help.


----------



## irongeek2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Its not about what its worth, its about the value proposition, and in this case, the competition couldn't help.



  Very true good point.


----------

